# Tryin my hand at switch making, again....



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I've tried making switches in the past and had varying levels of success. My weak point was always frogs. So this past winter I set out trying different things and ended up with these.

[url="


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry 
just a thought, I used a flat thin brass sheet under them to keep the solder in place and make it easier to do. 










Just make it smaller than this example.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, I did the same I just trimmed them off along the foot of the rail.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

If you can find a thin sheet of stainless steel, the solder will not stick to it and you won't have the additional thickness of the shim piece. 

Bob C.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry we missed you at the meeting


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob the shim I used was only 1/32. The thicknes doesn't appear to be an issue as of yet. I'll keep the stainless in mind though. I didn't realize it wouldn't stick to it. 

Pete, I didn't reup my dues this year. Goin through a lot of changes here at home. One of the bigger ones being I only have a 3/4 ton 4x4 to get around in. Being so far from a lot of the meetings was just getting to expensive for me at 10mpg. When things brighten up around here you'll probly see my ugly mug again. 

Terry


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Using a special flux regular solder will stick to stainless, but the type we usually get at the local hobby/craft/hardware store won't do it. Same as regular solder will stick to steel, but it needs an acid flux to work. 

Condolences on the 10mpg. I am not far ahead of you at 15 mpg and diesel to boot.  

Bob C.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've had solder joints go bad outside. I'm thinking silver solder might be better or mechanical joints. Some joints seem to last better than others. 

Dave V


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

IMHO if you have had solder joints fail in outdoor us, the material was not prepared or soldered properly. Copper roofs have been done with standard solder for years, and last even longer. 

Bob C.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry we will miss you tell then and hope to see you soon


----------

